# Do you receive disability benefits for your SA?



## meco1999

Do you receive disability benefits for social anxiety disorder?


----------



## velocicaur

I don't even consider that an option. It's like throwing in the towel. Not to mention the pay has to be terrible.

Working 40 hours a week second or third shift in some factory, or stocking shelves, should be doable for most everyone with the correct meds. Plus you're making a contribution to society.

/rant I have strong views on welfare/disability if you can't tell.


----------



## Snuffy

No, but there was a time when it was thought (by myself and family) that I'd be unable to live on my own and be employed. Somehow, I managed to draw up enough strength to escape those assumptions.

Down the road, though, who knows? The mind can be a relatively fragile thing. In the back of my mine, I can't help but wonder if I'm just one major crisis away from another breakdown like the ones I'd had in my teens - when everything except for my thoughts virtually stopped: near catatonia.

If I wound up in that condition again and was unable to climb out of it before losing my job, then maybe I _would_ end up having to be supported... My parents are in their mid-70s, however, and I can't see myself relying on my siblings, financially or otherwise; we simply aren't that close... So if I had no-one else to lean on and couldn't bring myself to claim benefits, then I'd probably live on the streets. (I'd _prefer_ to escape to an abandoned shack in the woods somewhere rather than wind up on the streets, but that would take energy and planning which are absent from my kind of depression when it takes hold.)

Hopefully the knowledge and experience I've gained from living with SA and depression over the years will help prevent another debilitating breakdown from ever happening again, and help me to stay employable.


----------



## Nick9075

velocicaur said:


> I don't even consider that an option. It's like throwing in the towel. Not to mention the pay has to be terrible.
> 
> Working 40 hours a week second or third shift in some factory, or stocking shelves, should be doable for most everyone with the correct meds. Plus you're making a contribution to society.
> 
> /rant I have strong views on welfare/disability if you can't tell.


What if NO ONE will hire you either because of a poor work history, bad credit or some other factor. What if you are constantly told by recruiters & career coaches that you are unemployable and beyond help (even in the strongest job market in the USA)??


----------



## Misanthropic79

I recieve a disability support pension which covers bills and everything for me with a little left over for spending money. We have a decent welfare system in Australia and I live modestly so it's enough for me to get by without money worries.

During my deep depressive period an actual job was out of the question as I was both suicidal and openly hostile towards people, not many workplaces are hiring that type.

My depression is all sorted and anxiety is the main issue now but being a housebound level social phobe makes it harder to get the approval for meds to deal with it because I won't leave the house :lol But I'm making headway there and if I can get my anxiety under control like I have with the depression I think I'll be ready to get back into the workforce within a year or 2. 

I have an idea of what I want to do, positions are always available and the pay is really good so I'm hopeful I'll be able to pay the taxpayers back for their assistance eventually.


----------



## Noca

I am on disability but I am also in university studying for a better career.


----------



## nemesis1

No, and theres no chance of it either. You pretty much have to have no arms and legs to be considered for disability in the UK these days.


----------



## millenniumman75

_No, I have mild/moderate SA but don't receive disability_


----------



## Ysonesse

I technically have mild/moderate SA, and currently don't collect disability. I tried it for once in 2007, and was turned down so horribly I never appealed the decision. I really do need it though, and am working up the courage to try applying again.


----------



## purplefruit

My SA would probably be classed as mild/moderate, though I haven't been diagnosed. It doesn't matter anyway, I am living temporarily in the UK and am not entitled to benefits of any kind (despite the fact that I am required to pay taxes. meh!). :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I'm on ssi disability for depression


----------



## Keith

I'm on ssdi for things other than SA, though my SA is bad its not what makes me unable to work, that would be the synergy of severe depression and severe GAD.I'm trying my hardest to get better but its just been a frustrating experience meds and therapy havent helped much :sigh


----------



## humourless

Misanthropic79 said:


> I recieve a disability support pension which covers bills and everything for me with a little left over for spending money. We have a decent welfare system in Australia and I live modestly so it's enough for me to get by without money worries.
> 
> During my deep depressive period an actual job was out of the question as I was both suicidal and openly hostile towards people, not many workplaces are hiring that type.
> 
> My depression is all sorted and anxiety is the main issue now but being a housebound level social phobe makes it harder to get the approval for meds to deal with it because I won't leave the house :lol But I'm making headway there and if I can get my anxiety under control like I have with the depression I think I'll be ready to get back into the workforce within a year or 2.
> 
> I have an idea of what I want to do, positions are always available and the pay is really good so I'm hopeful I'll be able to pay the taxpayers back for their assistance eventually.


I didn't know you could get a disability pension for social phobia in Australia? Does it have to be severe, does it?


----------



## King Moonracer

my SA is moderate-severe....compared to what i know about people with SA at least. Im going to college and am in my second year and every day is torturous suffering. No friends, super anxiety about grades, and an unimaginable fear of failure. ****. 

And then there are these ****ing *******s who are on social security and nothing is wrong with them. I have a ****ing aunt who lives in ****ing miami and pretends to have depression so she can get cash from the government. It makes me sick. 

I understand if you really need it, because some people do, but you have old people who cant afford to eat 2 meals a day and sit in ****ty diapers for 3 weeks, and then you have this 30 year old mother ****er who is completely able to have a job but he sits at home and masturbates to call of duty all day. And thats what im going to be paying taxes for when i get out of college....what the ****, i hate this ****ing country. I need to change it or move somewhere else. 

I cant even go to the ****ing doctors when i really need to because its either the doctor, or groceries, and these pieces of **** who arent really depressed, or are milking the **** out of a "disability" get free healthcare.

Hmm, maybe i should fake an illness, or pretend to have dissociative identity disorder, then i can get tons of free cash from people that have to bust their asses to pay for my ****. You have to be poor as ****, or rich to be financially secure in america. The lower middle class, like all of America, is constantly getting ****ed in the *** by bull****..... 

Its the people that dont need it that piss me off. People with social anxiety do need it though. If it ****s with your life to the point where going to work or school is near impossible, go for it. Im scared i might have to get on it too someday.

If i didnt have SA, i would do everything i could to change the way things are. Maybe one day ill write a book or something. If i didnt have SA, id start clubs and do research and ****. I wish i had confidence soooo bad..........son of a *****.


----------



## Misanthropic79

humourless said:


> I didn't know you could get a disability pension for social phobia in Australia? Does it have to be severe, does it?


Yeah you can get an allowance for it but it's a b**ch to prove to them (Centrelink) you're incapable of working. Took me about 2 years and eventually one of their psychologists pushed it through after I refused to leave the house for an interview with her so she spoke to me over the phone instead and decided to ok it.

My Doc spent the 2 years prior trying to get it through and they wouldn't take his word for it and another Centrelink psychologist knocked me back so you can get it but it's not easy.

In a way that's probably a good thing as it would weed out the fakers. But word is next June the system's being overhauled so it'll be harder to get accepted and those already on it may have to start proving themselves all over again.


----------



## King Moonracer

Misanthropic79 said:


> Yeah you can get an allowance for it but it's a b**ch to prove to them (Centrelink) you're incapable of working. Took me about 2 years and eventually one of their psychologists pushed it through after I refused to leave the house for an interview with her so she spoke to me over the phone instead and decided to ok it.
> 
> My Doc spent the 2 years prior trying to get it through and they wouldn't take his word for it and another Centrelink psychologist knocked me back so you can get it but it's not easy.
> 
> In a way that's probably a good thing as it would weed out the fakers. But word is next June the system's being overhauled so it'll be harder to get accepted and those already on it may have to start proving themselves all over again.


Exactly. Thats the problem. So many *******s fake mental problems that the people who actually have them dont get what they deserve.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Many refuse to view emotional disorders as a barrier to work. Certainly in Australia there is that "toughen-up princess" mentality. Anyone on welfare for anxiety or depression is viewed as one of the lazy 'fakers' "taking all our tax dollars!!!!" It's a bull**** argument (even if it was being abused), when you look how many tax dollars go towards overblown salaries, pay rises and other perks for politicians.

Depending how my health goes, I may end up having to apply for it at some point. Although I'm sure welfare won't exist in a few years, and you'll either need to be supported by family, or live on the streets. I'm just stocking up my savings whilst I can.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Most people with severe social anxiety are probably too anxious to try and collect disability benefits. Now ain't that a *****?


----------



## foe

No but since I've never been formally diagnosed. 

But I only have mild/moderate SA, I assume.


----------



## humourless

Misanthropic 79
I don't think it's worth the humiliation and stress to get an allowance for SA. Worse than all the rigmarole you have to go thru for the dole every fortnight. I spent a year on the dole about 15 years ago. It was total ego demolition!


----------



## Nick9075

humourless said:


> Misanthropic 79
> I don't think it's worth the humiliation and stress to get an allowance for SA. Worse than all the rigmarole you have to go thru for the dole every fortnight. I spent a year on the dole about 15 years ago. It was total ego demolition!


How do you 'get back into the job market'?? My background, Resume/CV is a mess due to many job moves, burnt bridges with recruiters and over 2 years since a regular full time job.

I am seeking psyc help & therapy since I have no motivation to even look for a job anymore. I average a few interviews a month but I never get called back


----------



## RetroDoll

No I tried to apply for it for G.A.D. and other problems but got denied (they usually deny you 2 or 3 times standard), it was too much hassle to go through all that paperwork again, so I just gave up on that.


----------



## humourless

Nick9075 said:


> How do you 'get back into the job market'?? My background, Resume/CV is a mess due to many job moves, burnt bridges with recruiters and over 2 years since a regular full time job.
> 
> I am seeking psyc help & therapy since I have no motivation to even look for a job anymore. I average a few interviews a month but I never get called back


Sorry to hear that. I moved away to another city, did relief teaching for a while then returned a few years later.
The economy is good in Australia..you can afford to job hop a little.

My advice to you...be prepared to re locate. Don't be too proud to scrub toilets. Any job is at least a restart. Try to impress that boss so you can get a reference. Above all aim re-establish longevity and stability..ie. one or two years at least in a job. Then you've regained some credibility.

Oh forgot to say...get jobs that don't need resumes if you need to..like cleaning for instance. Also there is a way of writing resumes that can hide all your gaps...it's not lying it's re-arranging and de-emphasising weak areas!


----------



## ForgetMeForever

BasedGod said:


> Most people with severe social anxiety are probably too anxious to try and collect disability benefits. Now ain't that a *****?


 Yeah, that's me. Though I guess I'd say I have moderate to severe social anxiety, not mild to moderate. There are those who have it worse than I do, I know for a fact, but also lots that have it more mildly.

Anyway, applying for disability not only would require too much interaction, but also I would worry it would stigmatize me for any future jobs. I hope to get better and, after we move, find a job outside the home. I'd think getting disability would make that even harder...like getting blacklisted or something.

I think my husband would be overjoyed if I applied for any government handout. I don't know why he hates other people getting freebies but not us...seems hypocrical.


----------



## CeilingStarer

humourless said:


> Misanthropic 79
> I don't think it's worth the humiliation and stress to get an allowance for SA. Worse than all the rigmarole you have to go thru for the dole every fortnight. I spent a year on the dole about 15 years ago. It was total ego demolition!


Can't you just get the well-deserved pension at 73? ... but I gather you're not talking about yourself here, just saying that it's not worth it in general.

Yes, the dole is horrible. I was on it for 6 months in 2005. The lack of trust was patronising, filling out diaries from the get-go. I'd prefer if it was more like the US system where you're just given 8 weeks or something to find a job... then if you can't, they start hammering down on you. Gosh I hated walking into that Centrelink building and waiting on that line (even though the money was electronically transferred in to your bank account)... just a strategy to make you feel as pathetic as possible.

The way everything was worded on the forms/materials seemed quite hostile too, as if you're a guilty "bludger" until proven innocent. This was when the re-vamped "New Start Allowance" first came in.


----------



## Tommmy

I'm currently on Disability Living Allowance with quite severe 'Avoidant Personality Disorder'.

Hoping to come off it as quickly as possible though.


----------



## odd_one_out

I'm on DLA and Housing Benefit. I've been advised to apply for Employment Support Allowance. I don't receive these for just SAD, which they think I have severe but I think moderate, but for autism spectrum. I also have a carer.


----------



## Misanthropic79

humourless said:


> Misanthropic 79
> I don't think it's worth the humiliation and stress to get an allowance for SA. Worse than all the rigmarole you have to go thru for the dole every fortnight. I spent a year on the dole about 15 years ago. It was total ego demolition!


I've heard that but luckily I always worked before SA so I never experienced it. As for the DSP you aren't actually required to go in to Centrelink to fill out forms or anything, it's all automatic once you get a doctors note and the ok from their psych.


----------



## humourless

misanth.
Not as bad as I thought then.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

Despite the fact I haven't ever had a proper job since leaving college (one job was a temporary contract for just three weeks, another was just for a month or so over Easter) that's eight years now, i've never tried to claim incapacity/disability benefit as though I have some health conditions beside SA, I don't class myself as disabled...end of. I was on the dole for just over a year, my grandparents died and left me some money so I've just been living off that (trying to start my own little business) and my parents goodwill respectively. A distant relative once asked my mum if i'm "a lady of leisure" as I still haven't got a proper job, but she doesn't realise what i'm up against, trying to find a decent job after all these years where they will allow me a couple of days off each month (due to a health condition) is next to impossible. I have two dipolmas but they have proved to be an utter waste of time, i'm either under qualified for a job or over qualified, I can't win. I've been left on my own to get on with it, the jobcentre was no help at all. A future without a stimulating and rewarding career to me is very bleak indeed, life sucks.


----------



## Deadguy

I would advise anyone here to avoid going on disability at all costs.

I worked in a program that assisted people who were/are on SSI benefits, and they were some of the angriest and most unhappy individuals I have encountered in all the years I worked customer service. Like my supervisor told me the day I started, a lot of people on SSI have very difficult lives, know their lives are not going to get any better, and will lash out at anyone they can get a hold of. I honestly don't know how a lot of these individuals survived, as the money they are given to live on is very small. 

As horrible as work can be, I'll take the satisfaction of earning a living as opposed to that kind of a nightmare. Again, while most of the individuals were very abusive towards me, I did feel bad for them. This is different from other customer service jobs where I had to put up with a lot of abuse from people who for the most part had decent lives, and I had to do it for very little money. Thankfully my days of dealing with the public are over.


----------



## Nick9075

Deadguy said:


> I would advise anyone here to avoid going on disability at all costs.
> 
> I worked in a program that assisted people who were/are on SSI benefits, and they were some of the angriest and most unhappy individuals I have encountered in all the years I worked customer service. Like my supervisor told me the day I started, a lot of people on SSI have very difficult lives, know their lives are not going to get any better, and will lash out at anyone they can get a hold of. I honestly don't know how a lot of these individuals survived, as the money they are given to live on is very small.
> 
> As horrible as work can be, I'll take the satisfaction of earning a living as opposed to that kind of a nightmare. Again, while most of the individuals were very abusive towards me, I did feel bad for them. This is different from other customer service jobs where I had to put up with a lot of abuse from people who for the most part had decent lives, and I had to do it for very little money. Thankfully my days of dealing with the public are over.


Maybe they became that way because they were constantly treated like **** by others who have this materialistic 'I got mine attitude'??

What happens when NO ONE will hire you & you can only get low level temp work that is few & far between??


----------



## Deadguy

Nick9075 said:


> Maybe they became that way because they were constantly treated like **** by others who have this materialistic 'I got mine attitude'??
> 
> What happens when NO ONE will hire you & you can only get low level temp work that is few & far between??


A lot of people suffer from emotional and physical abuse throughout their lives and are still able to hold onto a job. This was not applicable to the people who I dealt with, or was not the reason why they were unemployable.

A lot of the people I interacted with had never worked a day in their life and some of them were proud of this fact. They also felt a strong sense of hatred and entitlement towards the government.

People are unemployable for a number of reasons. There were a few who I saw who were lucid and seemingly intelligent and I was left scratching my head as to why they were receiving SSI. Then there were the times where they were not lucid and having off days where I could never imagine them being able to keep any kind of steady employment. They didn't become this way because they decided to shun a materialistic world.

People think that just because they aren't physically handicapped that they should be working, when in reality they have severe mental illnesses that keep them unemployable.

Nick, you mentioned in another thread that you have been unemployed for two years. What did you do before you became unemployed?

Where have you applied for jobs at? I know you mentioned that some employers hold a bias against you because you have poor credit, but I worked in factories, retail outlets, and call centers where some of my coworkers had criminal records.


----------



## Nick9075

Deadguy said:


> A lot of people suffer from emotional and physical abuse throughout their lives and are still able to hold onto a job. This was not applicable to the people who I dealt with, or was not the reason why they were unemployable.
> 
> A lot of the people I interacted with had never worked a day in their life and some of them were proud of this fact. They also felt a strong sense of hatred and entitlement towards the government.
> 
> People are unemployable for a number of reasons. There were a few who I saw who were lucid and seemingly intelligent and I was left scratching my head as to why they were receiving SSI. Then there were the times where they were not lucid and having off days where I could never imagine them being able to keep any kind of steady employment. They didn't become this way because they decided to shun a materialistic world.
> 
> People think that just because they aren't physically handicapped that they should be working, when in reality they have severe mental illnesses that keep them unemployable.
> 
> Nick, you mentioned in another thread that you have been unemployed for two years. What did you do before you became unemployed?
> 
> Where have you applied for jobs at? I know you mentioned that some employers hold a bias against you because you have poor credit, but I worked in factories, retail outlets, and call centers where some of my coworkers had criminal records.


I worked in accounting in financial services but never really had a career. I kept getting fired mostly for reasons having to do with performance or vague reasons. Since 2007 I haven't had a single job longer than six months. I have never had an unemployment claim contested or challenged a company either.

I have been on many interviews but for some reason haven't received an offer for a full time position.


----------



## Addler

Too scared to get diagnosed and apply for disability.


----------



## auricdream

Yes, I receive disability insurance because of my social anxiety. It interferes at work because I think everyone is talking about me, I am very avoidant, I get confused when I'm stressed and can't focus, I panic and can't act normal, I am afraid to get out of my seat or talk to others. I think that when it's severe like that and affects your daily functioning then you should have a right to disability. I also think I may have a touch of another mental disorder but not sure. For the person who is judging and saying its throwing in the towel, must not understand severe anxiety and phobias and must have a mild case of it. Don't judge others unless you've walked in their shoes.


----------



## riderless

No but sometimes I wish I was on a disability pension of sorts to avoid that nasty, cruel world out there.
Some of us are just too sensitive for this world!
No offence to those on SA pensions by the way.


----------



## ilsr

Nick9075 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *humourless*
> _Misanthropic 79
> I don't think it's worth the humiliation and stress to get an allowance  for SA. Worse than all the rigmarole you have to go thru for the dole every fortnight. I spent a year on the dole about 15 years ago. It was total ego demolition!
> 
> _
> How do you 'get back into the job market'?? My background, Resume/CV is a mess due to many job moves, burnt bridges with recruiters and over 2 years since a regular full time job.
> 
> I am seeking psyc help & therapy since I have no motivation to even look for a job anymore. I average a few interviews a month but I never get called back


I'm in a very similar situation. At interviews, often I just get laughed at, I suspect because of my time out of work. Maybe these are the economic end times. Instead of dying in a World War "traditionally" to cull the population like in the last century, we are encouraged to continue being jobless consumers to fuel the corporatists' global takeover. I didn't go back to therapy , instead futilely took extra college courses. I'm not on SSDI, although I may have to be if things get worse and I have no recourse.


----------

